# [Req]JellyBean Lockscreen



## Raziel36 (Aug 14, 2011)

I've noticed this on all JB ROMS and it's something I figured would be rectified once source was available. It's quite annoying, leading to my request. As you can see in the attached SS, the slider is off-centered when using a nonstandard LCD Density(240 in my case). Has anyone found a way to fix this? Has anyone tried? I would be eternally grateful to anyone who could get this figured out. I'm currently using the JellyBro CM10 release from today.








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Seems like everything effs up when you change the dpi. I used to use pattern unlock, changed my dpi and learned they don't mix well.


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

fix...change it back to normal. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eris72 (Jul 24, 2011)

is this problem in paranoid and slim? i know both of those have altered densities but i've never used the JB version of either.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Raziel36 (Aug 14, 2011)

nativi said:


> is this problem in paranoid and slim? i know both of those have altered densities but i've never used the JB version of either.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


Haven't tried those, but if they come with modified dpi and don't have the problem, could possibly use it to help on other ROMs.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

use ParanoidAndroid, about all you can do right now. it doesnt change the lockscreen dpi so it stays correct.


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

Raziel36 said:


> Haven't tried those, but if they come with modified dpi and don't have the problem, could possibly use it to help on other ROMs.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I do believe that Slim comes with a modded dpi. Paranoid's ROM allows you to change it to a few different modes as well as per-app DPI so you can have your phone at 190 but (example) Tapatalk app can be at 320.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Seems like everything effs up when you change the dpi. I used to use pattern unlock, changed my dpi and learned they don't mix well.


Quoted because it made me lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

If you use paranoid you can set the individual DPI for all the system shit, lockscreen, sysui etc as well as all the apps. Leave the lockscreen at 320 and you can set the rest to 240.


----------



## Raziel36 (Aug 14, 2011)

AndroidChakra said:


> I do believe that Slim comes with a modded dpi. Paranoid's ROM allows you to change it to a few different modes as well as per-app DPI so you can have your phone at 190 but (example) Tapatalk app can be at 320.


Slim has the same problem, reading through their thread, and I want the phone at 240, so doubt Paranoid would help. I wouldn't want the lockscreen at anything other than 240, but paranoid would be good for pesky apps that don't adjust to DPI changes well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

I've been waiting for a fix for this too for awhile now.


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 6, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Seems like everything effs up when you change the dpi. I used to use pattern unlock, changed my dpi and learned they don't mix well.


ZOMG! twins?
/end scumbag post.

good day.


----------



## T-Keith (Oct 15, 2011)

I would also like to know if the position could be raised, always thought stock was too low. Aokp's octo lock was higher.

Btw can I get that wallpaper?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dork313 (Aug 13, 2012)

Looking for a fix for this since jelly bean came out. Please, anybody?


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

dork313 said:


> Looking for a fix for this since jelly bean came out. Please, anybody?


this thread came out after jb came out...necro

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## alfadon (Sep 20, 2011)

Anyone wanting to fix the off-centered lock circle you can do it pretty easily. This should work for any density. I tested this on multiple screen densitys

First Decompile framework-res.apk once decompiled goto the res/layout folder and find keyguard_screen_tab_unlock.xml Open it in a text editor.

Find the line that starts with <com.android.internal.widget.multiwaveview.GlowPadView then change android:gravity="top" to android:gravity="left|top" then save and recompile. Copy the META-INF folder and androidmanifest.xml from the original apk to the newly compiled framework-res then either adb push or use a update.zip to install the new framework-res.

Before and after screenshots

Screenshots were taken with 240 screen density


----------

